# Chopped 5" in a cage last night



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Took 5" out of the back of it. Looks Better IMO
Once we got the tubes cut and put back in place.. Fixing to start welding and grinding




Grinding and more grinding :roll: 



Finished up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Does look good! Nice Job :rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job. A guy i work with did that to his rex now he can get under alot more stuff on the trails.He loves it and still has plenty of head room heck i do to and im 6.6.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

They also do a mod for the rhino that I want, but cost $$$. I want to lift my rhino, but if I do it won't fit in my TT. People are cutting the seat frames and lowering the seats, then taking 5 in out of the roll cage, and lifting 6 in. Saw one at Muddy Gras last year..looked sick !!!


----------

